

Iversity – Open Courses - flipchart
https://iversity.org/

======
sb057
Add it to the list:

[https://www.edx.org/](https://www.edx.org/)

[https://www.coursera.org/](https://www.coursera.org/)

[http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm](http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm)

[https://www.udacity.com/](https://www.udacity.com/)

[https://iversity.org/](https://iversity.org/)

~~~
mrcactu5
Ya know, Coursera clones are not bad. I like Coursera's muddled nature, but I
will accept organized online courses as well.

~~~
3rd3
I’ve read a paper recently, stating that you can learn better from muddlded
lerning material because it encourages you to build connections between
concepts on your own. This works only, though, if you have already some prior
knowledge about the topic.

------
znowi
Ah, very nice. It's a European competitor to Coursera based in Berlin.

~~~
dragonwriter
I'm not sure why the "European" matters; its not like Coursera or EdX has
geographical limits in where people can take classes or where classes are
offered from.

~~~
esrauch
Looks like they are offering classes in languages other than English. Coursera
could too, but probably won't.

~~~
esrauch
(Can't edit so replying to myself): My mistake, Coursera does have courses in
other languages from European universities.

~~~
dragonwriter
And in non-English European languages from non-European institutions, as well.

------
jamade
You can even get credit points for some courses:
[https://iversity.org/pages/faq#anker3](https://iversity.org/pages/faq#anker3)

------
aram
Also check out NovoEd; Stanford's Venture Lab was merged there:

[https://novoed.com/](https://novoed.com/)

